# Wood at Mammoth Cave property



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw a notice on a cavers forum I subscribe to announcing downed logs being made available for auction 
www.gsaauctions.gov
I don't know how good a deal this may be but if you are in the area and do this kind of work it may be worth checking into.

This was the contact info for more information:
Mammoth Cave National Park
Maple Springs Research Center
61 Maintenance Road
Mammoth Cave, KY 42259
Contact: David Vanarsdall
Phone: 270-758-2128
Fax: 270-758-2378
[email protected]
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/www.gsaauctions.gov


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

Hard to tell from the pictures but I think there are some good logs in the piles. However they expect you to haul off everything and there is a lot of crud. If I guy could see them before bidding it may be worth it if you are close. Bottom line is I do not think the piles are worth much maybe a couple hundred dollars maybe less.


----------

